# Byzantine readings in the ECM of Mark (Editio Critica Maior)



## Georgiadis (Apr 2, 2022)

The latest data from the Institute for New Testament Textual Research and their textual apparatus states:


> In ECM Mark there are 33 textual changes. Interestingly, 21 of these changes are in accordance with the Byzantine text. There are also 126 split lines in ECM of Mark. In most of the split lines (107 to be exact), the Byzantine text is one of the variants given equal weight as the Ausgangstext.


This caught my attention because there has been some recent discussion about weighing BYZ text more equally. Is anyone familiar with these findings? Do you think it will affect the next round of Bible translations/revisions or is it not significant enough to warrant an ESV 2022? (I cringe even typing that)

I haven’t had a chance to dig in just yet but thought I’d share and see if anyone had any thoughts on the matter.









ECM Mark has Arrived - Blog






ntvmr.uni-muenster.de

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Georgiadis (Apr 3, 2022)

I went through the changes and the differences are interesting. There is no longer ending of Mark nor the woman caught in adultery. However these changes kind of defy the stereotype that BYZ readings are always longer and appear "corrected". Many of them show shorter and harder readings in the BYZ text. Here are the ones that stood out to me. Some are more subtle than others. I underlined the variant in the KJV and NASB(95) for context.

ECM = Novum Testamentum Graecum: Editio Critica Maior Vo1
NA28 = Nestle-Aland, 28th edition


*Mark 3:16*
ECM: --
NA28: καὶ ἐποίησεν τοὺς δώδεκα / And He appointed the twelve

KJV: And Simon he surnamed Peter​
NASB: And He appointed the twelve: Simon (to whom He gave the name Peter)​

*Mark 7:9*
ECM: τηρήσητε / ye may keep
NA28: στήσητε / keep

KJV: And he said unto them, Full well ye reject the commandment of God, that ye may keep your own tradition.​
NASB: He was also saying to them, “You are experts at setting aside the commandment of God in order to keep your tradition.​

*Mark 8:35*
ECM: ἀπολέσῃ / shall lose
NA28: ἀπολέσει / loses

KJV: For whosoever will save his life shall lose it; but whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel's, the same shall save it.​
NASB: “For whoever wishes to save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for My sake and the gospel’s will save it.​

*Mark 9:1*
ECM: τῶν ὧδε ἑστηκότων / of them that stand 
NA28: ὧδε τῶν ἑστηκότων / of those who are standing

KJV: And he said unto them, Verily I say unto you, That there be some of them that stand here, which shall not taste of death, till they have seen the kingdom of God come with power.​
NASB: And Jesus was saying to them, “Truly I say to you, there are some of those who are standing here who will not taste death until they see the kingdom of God after it has come with power.”​

*Mark 11:23*
ECM: γάρ / for
NA28: —

KJV: For verily I say unto you, That whosoever shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea; and shall not doubt in his heart, but shall believe that those things which he saith shall come to pass; he shall have whatsoever he saith.​
NASB: “Truly I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, ‘Be taken up and cast into the sea,’ and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that what he says is going to happen, it will be granted him.​

*Mark 11:32*
EMC: τὸν λαόν / the people
NA28 τὸν ὄχλον / of the people

KJV: But if we shall say, Of men; they feared the people: for all men counted John, that he was a prophet indeed.​
NASB: “But shall we say, ‘From men?’” — they were afraid of the people, for everyone considered John to have been a real prophet.​

*Mark 14:31*
ECM: Ἐὰν με δέῃ συναποθανεῖν σοι / if I should die with thee 
NA28: ἐάν δέῃ με συναποθανεῖν σοι / even if I have to die with You

KJV: But he spake the more vehemently, If I should die with thee, I will not deny thee in any wise. Likewise also said they all.​
NASB: But Peter kept saying insistently, “Even if I have to die with You, I will not deny You!” And they all were saying the same thing also.​

*Mark 14:44*
ECM: ἀπαγάγετε / lead (him) away
 NA28: ἀπάγετε / lead him away

KJV: And he that betrayed him had given them a token, saying, Whomsoever I shall kiss, that same is he; take him, and lead _him_ away safely.​
NASB: Now he who was betraying Him had given them a signal, saying, “Whomever I kiss, He is the one; seize Him and lead Him away under guard.”​

*Mark 16:19*
ECM: κύριος / Lord
NU28: κύριος ἰησοῦς / Lord Jesus

KJV: So then after the Lord had spoken unto them, he was received up into heaven, and sat on the right hand of God.​
NASB: So then, when the Lord Jesus had spoken to them, He was received up into heaven and sat down at the right hand of God.​


----------

